# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Meet Up in M&P?

## chaika

My wife and I are flying (how else would chaikas travel?) east. We will be visiting in Moscow and Petersburg. 
I'd like to meet up with some of the MR folk who I have been "talking" with (= with whom I have been "talking") for the past couple of years. Maybe go to a cafe or something. We're open to ideas. 
Dates we are available:
in Moscow Thursday, Sept. 8th at 6pm
in Piter Sunday, Sept 18th at 6pm 
If you're interested, please let me know: 
ko7dun sobaka earthlink tochka net 
Tell us who you are and which city you will be in.

----------

